# Say what you want



## spec_j (Sep 11, 2009)

just figured i would make a new thread allowing people to post whatever it is that they are wanting to say at random. 

Im thinking about bunny shaped pancakes.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 14, 2009)

I was thinking about bunny shaped waffles. Weird.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 14, 2009)

Dang I was thinking about rabbit hunting.....

Which way did he go, which way did he go?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 14, 2009)

> just figured i would make a new thread allowing people to post whatever it is that they are wanting to say at random.



OK.
I always wondered if I could swallow a ping pong ball?

Anybody in here ever tried it?


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 15, 2009)

How it will be to have just ice creams for lunch:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> OK.
> I always wondered if I could swallow a ping pong ball?
> 
> Anybody in here ever tried it?



I can honestly say that never crossed my mind, but let us know how that works out.....O.K.?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2009)

leeza09 said:


> How it will be to have just ice creams for lunch:banana::banana::banana::banana:



ummmmnnn....ice cream.   (in my best Homer Simpson voice)  

You mean it's not just for breakfast anymore? Wheres a dancing banana when you need one...


----------



## Billvila (Sep 15, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> OK.
> I always wondered if I could swallow a ping pong ball?
> 
> Anybody in here ever tried it?


Yes I tried no I can't.


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Breakfast(icecream) too sounds tempting!!!!!
had any one done it...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that "Rocky Road ice cream would make for a better meal than Neopolitan ice cream for breakfast and lunch because Rocky Road has chunks of walnut in it, which is, at least, "food".

The question on everyone's mind, of course, is if you have nothing but ice cream for lunch, what do you have for dessert?  A pizza?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> The question on everyone's mind, of course, is if you have nothing but ice cream for lunch, what do you have for dessert?  A pizza?



Nestor, ice cream for lunch is always followed by donuts, you gotta have a balanced diet. ( I still can't find the dancing bananas)


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha... nice question really made me to think what about pizza???????
how do you go for it.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 17, 2009)

Olddog/newtrick:



> Nestor, ice cream for lunch is always followed by donuts, you gotta have a balanced diet.



Do you have to know stuff like that to qualify for a roofing contractor's licence in Tennessee?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you have to know stuff like that to qualify for a roofing contractor's licence in Tennessee?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Roofing Contractor Certification Licensing Board is not nearly that difficult to understand.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2009)

Nestor that's common knowledge. Rocky Road is really more of a dinner Ice Cream. For lunch I'm going to have to say anything with Sprinkles. Sprinkles are real food.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 17, 2009)

> For lunch I'm going to have to say anything with Sprinkles. Sprinkles are real food.



Right.

And breakfast is a twinkie and a glass of KoolAid.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Right.
> 
> And breakfast is a twinkie and a glass of KoolAid.



Breakfast is always bacon and...eggs, bacon and ...toast, bacon and ...waffles, bacon and....ice cream. 

Hey, wait, we got off topic we were talking about bunny's with pancakes on their heads. Seems someone high jacked spec j's thread. Sorry!

Hey, theres them dang dancing bananas:banana:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah, we hijacked the bunny thread.

So, here's a image to meditate on to make up for it.


----------



## spec_j (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## spec_j (Sep 19, 2009)

dont worry about jacking this thread. Its random and you can post whatever in it. Its just a place where you can get away from the tech stuff and bs


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 19, 2009)

spec_j said:


> dont worry about jacking this thread. Its random and you can post whatever in it.



spec j, it's O.K. Nestor means no harm, heck he's in Canada with snow alraedy. He has nothing better to do than envy us southerners with summer till november and bikini babes 10 months of the year. 

Owned...I think not.....:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 19, 2009)

Olddog/Newtrick:

"Owned" on an image means that someone owns the rights to that image and other people can't use it without that person's permission.

So, I just use Photoshop to cut that word off, and add the image to my collection.


----------



## Billvila (Sep 24, 2009)

You could do what Perez Hilton does and draw phallus's all over everything!


----------

